# Coconuts for goats



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

So I searched all over, and I've posted questions here and there about feeding coconuts to goats. But I haven't found any information on the subject matter....

I've read you can give coconut oil to goats to help them gain weight and moisturize their skin, etc. I've also read that coconuts can be used as a dewormer.

Well, I haven't gotten any answers on their use with goats. So I've decided to start to experiment...

I make coconut milk at home, so I always have leftovers that I freeze. I gave my girls about a handful last night and this morning, and plan to stick to that feeding schedule for a while. Hopefully their skin won't be as dry and they can get some nutrients from the coconuts.

I know there other things I can give (wheat germ oil, rice bran, canola oil etc), but we have about 10 coconuts drop on the property every week, and I'd rather try something local and free.

What do you think?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I think its great..IMO if the oil wont hurt them the pulp wont either...But do go slow..as with any new addition, they need it introduced slowly,...I give coconut oil with flax seed and wheat germ to help restore coats and dry skin...Plus for my old lady Paige FLax helps with stiff old bones and joints : ) I make a paste of sorts and the girls will eat t right off the spoon....


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

thanks happybleats! that's what i figure too...if the oil is good for them, then the meat should be too, especially if they can get fibre and other nutrients from it.

yes, i'm going slow. small handful each big girl last night and this morning. will do this for a while. i have my one girl a clump of frozen shredded coconut (about a teaspoon) just to see if she'll eat it by itself....she chewed it for a while and then decided she liked it.

our dogs LOVE coconut! my bf cracked one open (shell, husk and all), and they spent the night trying to chew out the meat. we woke up to coconut husk everywhere. lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

LOVE that!!! where did you take that picture goathiker???


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The picture was taken at Havelock Island in the Andaman Islands. I didn't take it though well, other then off the web


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

love it!!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I cut the coconuts in half with a saw and toss them out, husk, coconut flesh and all to my goats. They enjoy eating the flesh right outta the coconut!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

really??? i haven't tried that with mine yet......

have you noticed health improvements from feeding them coconuts? my doe in milk has really dry skin.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I love coconut. Coconut oil, milk, flesh, and the shell makes great fire starter and mulch as well. 

We're in Wisconsin so we don't get the awesome coconut like you have but we make due. When in season we buy probably a dozen every other week. Goats love their coconut treats. I also think their milk has had a lighter sweeter taste to it as well.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

mjs500doo said:


> I love coconut. Coconut oil, milk, flesh, and the shell makes great fire starter and mulch as well.
> 
> We're in Wisconsin so we don't get the awesome coconut like you have but we make due. When in season we buy probably a dozen every other week. Goats love their coconut treats. I also think their milk has had a lighter sweeter taste to it as well.


you know what, mjs500doo, now that you say it. I have been giving coconut for a total of 1 day...and yesterday I tasted my doe's milk. before, I remember it had an ever so SLIGHTLY bitter/salty after taste. my bf couldn't make it out, but i'm more sensitive to him. anyway....last evening I milked her a bit just to empty her out for the night. I tasted it....and OMG. was it ever sweet!!! I drank almost 2 cups of milk. I haven't drank a cup of milk since I was a teenager. I couldn't stop!

definitely keeping coconut in their diet. i'm hoping to see improvement in their coats and skins too.

:clap:


----------



## Labfee (Dec 20, 2014)

I feed mine coconuts. At first they were hesitant, but now they rip the flesh out of the nut.


----------

